# Goal: Sub-10



## fnfnfnfnf_YT (Mar 5, 2022)

I am aiming to get a sub-10 global average. Currently, I average 10-11 seconds so I just need to improve some things. I will keep you updated when I get faster.

My PBs are:

Single: 5.97
ao5: 8.21
ao12: 9.05
ao25: 9.65
ao50: 10.11
ao100: 10.15


----------



## Mrhashtagpickle (Mar 5, 2022)

Do you use CFOP? What method do you use?


----------



## fnfnfnfnf_YT (Mar 5, 2022)

Mrhashtagpickle said:


> Do you use CFOP? What method do you use?


Yes, I use CFOP


----------

